# Direct TV DVR Receiver Model R22-200



## thedawgg (Jan 16, 2010)

Can someone tell me if this model Direct TV DVR Receiver Model R22-200 can use the wireless networking and get VOD. I hope i posted this in the right place. im new at this. i have a upgrade for monday for 2 SD dvrs. just wondering if they can use VOD networking. Thanks.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes it can be networked and access VOD. You'll need to buy a wireless adapter such as the Linksys WET610N if you want to use wireless networking.

And :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Hopefully you mean the H*R*22 model.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully you mean the H*R*22 model.


This model can essentially become an HR. The OP posted the accurate model. Rereading, maybe that's what you were inferring..In any case just to be clear for the OP..


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully you mean the H*R*22 model.


The R22 and HR22 are different boxes, despite the similarity in naming and basic architecture. The R22 is an SD MPEG4-capable receiver. It CAN access and view HD content, provided the subscriber has HD Access on his account and another HR2x box active. It has a 320gb drive, good for over 200 hours of SD and about 50 hours of HD. The HR22 is essentially an HR21 with a bigger drive - 500 gb.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I misread the model number as H22 and then made my stupid reply.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And while the R22 is a SD-DVR, it is based off of the architecture of the HR21.

- Merg


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I misread the model number as H22 and then made my stupid reply.


Eh, it's early still, we'll cut you a break.....this time.


----------



## thedawgg (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. So let me get this right. i have the HD package so on this DVR i will be able to watch a HD channel but in SD format.Right??? Thanks again


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

thedawgg said:


> Thanks guys. So let me get this right. i have the HD package so on this DVR i will be able to watch a HD channel but in SD format.Right??? Thanks again


If you have the HD package and another HD receiver on your account, then the "R-22" will function exactly like the HR21, where it will output HD.
Without another HD receiver on your account, it's "pegged" to SD output only.


----------



## thedawgg (Jan 16, 2010)

i have 2 HD recivers on my account. my kids will love this. thanks alot


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

VOS is correct - if you have another HD DVR active on your account, the R22 will appear as "R22-200 (w/HD)" on the System Information screen. You may have to change some of the options in the menus to show them in the Guide, but you WILL be able to use the box to view HD channels and VOD content.


----------



## thedawgg (Jan 16, 2010)

I called to confrim my app. today and guess what------som how they messed up my appointment. Now its friday and im very upset, but not much i can do about it according to them. They tried to blame it on skylink the thrid party contractor, but after talking to them further direct tv made the mistake. Sooooooooooo we will see friday. This after paying almost 500.00 dollars. Im very disappointed


----------



## jtilley (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi gang... I read somewhere on one of the forums that I can connect my R22-200 to my wireless modem by using my WIFI capable laptop. Am I imagining things or ??? Remember, I'm older then dirt! If I can do this it would make networking in my price range!

Thanks, Jack


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jtilley said:


> Hi gang... I read somewhere on one of the forums that I can connect my R22-200 to my wireless modem by using my WIFI capable laptop. Am I imagining things or ??? Remember, I'm older then dirt! If I can do this it would make networking in my price range!
> 
> Thanks, Jack


You can use a wireless gaming adapter connected to the R22 to connect back to your wireless router. Any adapter will work, but unless it is a Linksys WET600 you will need to hook it up to your laptop first to set it up with your wireless network.

- Merg


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Will the WDCCK work for this too without having to set it up through the computer?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Will the WDCCK work for this too without having to set it up through the computer?


You might change this to:
The WDCCK will work for this too without having to set it up through the computer
[for the want of one misplaced will] :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Even I get lucky once in a while.


----------

